# Stuck not in mud thank you.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

So this afternoon I am in my blind about 60 feet off the corn field edge. About 4:00 PM I am watching a pair of deer about 90 yards out in some thick stuff eatting acorns. Finally figured out they were a doe and most likely her mid summer fawn by the size. Along at 4:30 PM they are on the move in the direction of my blind, figured they would come up to the hill and drop down to the creek and go west as many have the since the snow. These how ever crossed the fence line about 40 yards east of my blind into the corn. 5:30 PM rolls around and it is time to leave, I open the door easy and there is the bigger doe about 60 feet from my blind in the corn, the fawn is a bit farther away. I don't want the doe to spook and know some thing is in the blind so I start fawn bleating her. She is confused and looking around going back and forth about 40 feet and finally decideing some thing isn't right and walks off farther back in the corn field. Once she is past a stone pile I get down and head for the house. I arrive a 1/2 hour later than normal and after legal shooting time.


Other times if I am on the south side of the creek I call the house and have Kare ride the ATV back near the blind so the deer leave.

How do you leave a blind when there are deer around?


 Al


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Don't pay any attention to them.....They will think you didn't see them.


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

I don't, i sit and sit and sit and sit. After a while, the wife wonders if i fell out of the tree and comes walking in the woods.

If they are more than 75yds out, i just get out. I've spooked deer who have come right back over to the blind within 30 minutes


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

When I punch out..I go home....
Won't matter tomorrow ...


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Doe, Buck or Fawn it's meat in the Freezer. As matter fact killed a Buck, Doe and Fawn right by me, had tags so all was good.

Did it with Muzzleloader setting next to a Tree on the ground.

big rockpile


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

alleyyooper said:


> How do you leave a blind when there are deer around?
> Al


I don't leave until I think they've moved on. (Good idea you have for someone to come around with ATV, though!)

As a sidebar thought: In heavily hunted areas, I have purposely stayed in my stand at "lunchtime" because the deer almost always start moving again after the hunters have gone on lunch break. It is funny to watch the deer start moving almost immediately after the last truck hauls off to deer camp.


.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Well I my self don't want the deer geting it in their head a human comes out of those boxes off the ground. Yes I believe they are smart enough to know the human isn't up to any good too. I still have till the 17th also and limited blinds and acres I can hunt here at home.

I also leave the does and fawns for citiots & kids who haven't learned patients yet. Plus I only have a buck tag left as that is all what I buy.

Yes I like it when it is real cold but that has changed with the smaller blind heaters as they don't seem to get cold and start walking around as much scareing deer up ahead of them selves. Same with the lunch thing, hunters walking out and kicking brush clumps on the way scareing the deer up.
I keep telling the kid next door sitting up on that tripod isn't fun hunting. he hasn't been out since the wind has started howling every day and temptures have dropped into the low 30's high 20's.

Is 21F this morning but the howling NW wind at 11MPH has it feeling like 12F. I will be in a blind in a couple hours. Will pick the one with the heater in it this morning.


 Al


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

alleyyooper said:


> Well I my self don't want the deer geting it in their head a human comes out of those boxes off the ground. Yes I believe they are smart enough to know the human isn't up to any good too. I still have till the 17th also and limited blinds and acres I can hunt here at home.
> 
> I also leave the does and fawns for citiots & kids who haven't learned patients yet. Plus I only have a buck tag left as that is all what I buy.
> 
> ...


Deer are smart...but only 15 minutes at a time....

Best blind is a tractor with a cab on it....dressed in overalls with a wagon full of corn ...driving thru the fields.

Had a friend that cut pulp...saw deer all the time...they came out to see what was going on.
During season...when the early morning hunts and shooting slowed down....would bring out his old 2 cycle lawn mower....park in on a pile of fresh cut pine bown...sit about 50 feet away...and run the throttle with a string....sounded like a chainsaw.

He killed deer, but not sure it that did any good or not...except they did come by to see what was going on.

But I do agree the younger guys seem to think that the more you suffer, the better luck you are going to have.
I believe "Time in the woods", watching, scouting and just putting in your time....will bring you more success........Woods time.
But
You don't have to be miserable. ....That cuts the woods time down.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

wait for full darkness and leave with only a small red light , the same way I go in pre dawn.

walking around in the dark checking and setting traps I see deer all the time , glowing eyes looking back at me , they don't seem phased by lights 

I have been walking in 40 minutes pre light just a small red head lamp , last year I even heard a deer get up and move after I was fully in tree stand and chambered a round the bolt on the semi auto slipped and clack , i hear a deer get up about 20 yards in-front of my stand and move off to my left , at first light I caught him behind me and put him in the freezer.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

When I was a kid I got a nickle a log to strip the bark off popple pulp logs. Never seen many deer around in the summer while doing it but in the winter you almost had to kick them to get them out of the way to work.

They would dash in and get a strip of bark much like a dog wanting a piece of meat then go stand off and eat that strip.

Went rabbit hiunting with a guy once and we came across a top out of a popple tree with the limbs all ate down to thumb size and bark ate off too. He claimed there was snow shoe rabbits in the area eatting on that tree bark. Little did he know.

 Al


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

I don’t really worry much at all. Feeders are legal here and the sound of the feeder makes the run so I know they come back!


----------



## shea (May 23, 2017)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> wait for full darkness and leave with only a small red light , the same way I go in pre dawn.
> 
> walking around in the dark checking and setting traps I see deer all the time , glowing eyes looking back at me , they don't seem phased by lights
> 
> I have been walking in 40 minutes pre light just a small red head lamp , last year I even heard a deer get up and move after I was fully in tree stand and chambered a round the bolt on the semi auto slipped and clack , i hear a deer get up about 20 yards in-front of my stand and move off to my left , at first light I caught him behind me and put him in the freezer.


At 20 yards does your scope get it the way, that close? I haven't hunted before, just curious.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Not if it is set at 3 power. I will at 60 yards at 9 power though.

 Al


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

alleyyooper said:


> Not if it is set at 3 power. I will at 60 yards at 9 power though.
> 
> Al


Oh how many times I've left my scope on 12x only to have a deer come in at 25yds. Looking through the scope cussing up a storm because all i see is a brown blob


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

You use a 12x scope setting for deer hunting?

 Al


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

Well I'll take my 22-250 up north. Usually plucking ground hogs or crows a hundred+ yds out and not remembering what the setting was before the next deer walks in


The slug gun only goes 9x but i usually keep it at 5x


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I wouldn't be shooting crows and groundhogs while I was deer hunting. never get a deer to come in


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

My swift wears a 6x18 but it is a varmint rig, and some times squirrels.

My slug gun only has a 2.5x 5 on it.


 Al


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I used to have a 2,5 on my slug gun, but I took it off several years ago after I missed a rather large buck...


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I missed a buck a few years back. Set up at my range and the slug went right where it was supposed to go. So I decided it was just me, OH well stuff happens.

Then a couple weeks after the season I am walking the dogs and they chased a squirrel up a tree. There as plain as day was a big chunk out of that tree. Go climb up in my blind and sure enough I had not seen the tree in the scope and shot it.

But never the less stuff happens, most times it is our fault too.


 Al


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Can you guys hunt on Sunday?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

7 days a week here. At one time my county said no Sunday hunting. 
People just went else where.

 Al


----------



## tmbshorthorn (Jun 21, 2014)

I'll either wait them out or leave after other hunters start to walk in. I had a 6 point Thursday night that work in to about 10 yards. He walked in behind some trees and stayed. Got out and started walking in and found him still walking towards my stand until he saw me. He just turned and walked off in a quick pace. We have antler restrictions set by TPWD to 13". Meaning if the buck is under 13" ear tip to ear tip they get a pass. 7 days a week here too.


----------



## shea (May 23, 2017)

tmbshorthorn said:


> I'll either wait them out or leave after other hunters start to walk in. I had a 6 point Thursday night that work in to about 10 yards. He walked in behind some trees and stayed. Got out and started walking in and found him still walking towards my stand until he saw me. He just turned and walked off in a quick pace. We have antler restrictions set by TPWD to 13". Meaning if the buck is under 13" ear tip to ear tip they get a pass. 7 days a week here too.


That seems like a close call for you. What happens if you bag him and he doesn't measure up, does the butcher turn you in?


alleyyooper said:


> 7 days a week here. At one time my county said no Sunday hunting.
> People just went else where.
> 
> Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Da!!! You butcher your own deer I would hope, so who is going to turn you in?

that is the problem with mandtory QDM, 
they have it where my brother lives. Half don't even buy a buck tag any more and shoot does. Others who have their deer processed say they got it in a couple counties over where their is no QDM.


I don't like QDM my self. if the genitics are there for a buck with a huge rack then they are there for even a button buck.
QDM only makes the horn hunters happy.


 Al


----------



## tmbshorthorn (Jun 21, 2014)

shea said:


> That seems like a close call for you. What happens if you bag him and he doesn't measure up, does the butcher turn you in?


If one is processing their own then your correct who is gonna tell, but sometimes folks aren't that smart and share a pic or post something on an open forums. TPWD watches those as well as the DNR of each state. Yes if the warden shows up then yes there's a fine he'll give ya just really depends on what kinda day he/she is having.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey maybe that is the reason they *don't show up when I call the RAP line,* they are to busy watching internet forums to catch people who post about a illegal deer.
As I said here in Michigan there are QDM zones and zones that are not QDM so you just say it was from a non QDM zone, LIKEWHERE I LIVE.


 Al


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

At 20 yards you can just shoot from the hip and hit a dinner plate so sighting Under the scope or along side the barrel is accurate enough


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*"At 20 yards you can just shoot from the hip and hit a dinner plate so sighting Under the scope or along side the barrel is accurate enough"*

Maybe that works for you, but being an ethical hunter I would never do such a thing.

 Al


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Same here, Al


----------



## shea (May 23, 2017)

alleyyooper said:


> *"At 20 yards you can just shoot from the hip and hit a dinner plate so sighting Under the scope or along side the barrel is accurate enough"*
> 
> Maybe that works for you, but being an ethical hunter I would never do such a thing.
> 
> Al


Ethical, guaranteeing the best kill possible?

Mike Shea


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

If you can’t make a clean kill at 20 yards sighting under the scope or alongside the barrel don’t do it it’s that simple. You know your abilities.

Honestly though I have to ask if you can’t make that shot don’t you think you need to be a little more familiar with your firearm ?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

alleyyooper said:


> *"At 20 yards you can just shoot from the hip and hit a dinner plate so sighting Under the scope or along side the barrel is accurate enough"*
> 
> Maybe that works for you, but being an ethical hunter I would never do such a thing.
> 
> Al


 Could you explain to me how being a ethical hunter prevents you from taking that shot ?
To close , to easy ? Or is it some board of ethics ruling I’m not aware of ?
Or is it the ethics of maximum technical advantage ? Do you look down on those who don’t use a scope ?
20 yards, bow range no 12x scope needed or am I somehow missing the point ?
I think of myself as a pretty reasonable guy and I can’t see why it pass up a 20 yard shot. 
This state is a shot gun and muzzle loader only state no rifles allowed, so lots of deer hunting is done without a scope at all.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

shea said:


> At 20 yards does your scope get it the way, that close? I haven't hunted before, just curious.



I run 2-7 power scopes on most all my hunting guns 

I have shot running deer at 15-35 yards a bunch with the 2 power scope even at 75-85 yards I often only turn it up to about 4x

I can reliably hit gallon milk jug at 300 yards with the 7 power on a rifle , with a sling.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

we also hunt 7 days a week , we buy beer 7 days a week also , and ammo and guns but you can only buy cars 6 days a week , if they didn't let the car dealers off on Sunday they would never get out to hunt.


----------



## shea (May 23, 2017)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> I run 2-7 power scopes on most all my hunting guns
> 
> I have shot running deer at 15-35 yards a bunch with the 2 power scope even at 75-85 yards I often only turn it up to about 4x
> 
> I can reliably hit gallon milk jug at 300 yards with the 7 power on a rifle , with a sling.


I haven't hunted, yet, but I qualified expert, in the Air Force, with my m-16.


----------



## shea (May 23, 2017)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> I run 2-7 power scopes on most all my hunting guns
> 
> I have shot running deer at 15-35 yards a bunch with the 2 power scope even at 75-85 yards I often only turn it up to about 4x
> 
> I can reliably hit gallon milk jug at 300 yards with the 7 power on a rifle , with a sling.


My son said he would sell me this for $250: https://www.savagearms.com/firearms/model/11TROPHYHUNTERXP
All things being equal looks like a good deal, right?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

fit has a lot more to do with getting on a deer fast , you wouldn't stand for a shotgun where you had to take your cheek off the wood to get proper sight picture so you will find my scoped rifles have pads on the stock to line my eye up with the scope perfectly when I have a good cheek weld I do the same for iron sights.

If I close my eyes and shoulder a gun when I open my eyes I should be looking perfectly down the sights or in the optic , sleeping pad and horse wrap till I get the height right.
you could have a 1x scope or iron sights if you have to hunt for sight alignment your wasting time 

every shot starts with - sight alignment 

6 steps to firing a shot are
sight alignment 
sight picture 
respiratory pause
front sight or retical focus 
trigger squeeze 
follow through


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

shea said:


> My son said he would sell me this for $250: https://www.savagearms.com/firearms/model/11TROPHYHUNTERXP
> All things being equal looks like a good deal, right?


since it is your son I would ask to go to the range first bring a box of ammo for it you can buy locally , if you like it then buy it , if not he should sell it to some one else or put it on the consignment rack at the dealer.
you didn't mention caliber. as an example my dad switched to 300black out this year because of his back and shoulder surgeries , the 300 blakout is very light in recoil and still an effective 150 yard deer gun

this will give you a real expectation of ammo cost and if you like the gun.


----------



## Knight9 (Dec 29, 2012)

shea said:


> My son said he would sell me this for $250: https://www.savagearms.com/firearms/model/11TROPHYHUNTERXP
> All things being equal looks like a good deal, right?


Looks like a good deal to me!!! Go for it.


----------



## shea (May 23, 2017)

Knight9 said:


> Looks like a good deal to me!!! Go for it.


We have 40 acres here in Central NY, I've been letting my neighbor bow and rifle hunt, but yeah for a nice gun like that, I might give it a go, there are treestands from the last owner, too.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

be careful with the tree stands , anything left out from year to year needs to be checked carefully and always wear a fall harnes and tie in as soon as you are in the tree.

far far more people are severely injured during deer season each year by tree stand accidents than negligent discharge / fire arms accidents. 

I have a co-worker who fell out of his bow stand , he got really lucky he didn't land on his arrow or anything else , and that he was hunting with friends who could get to him and get him get help to get him out before he died of exposure , and that his back while he cracked vertibre he wasn't paralyzed permanently.


----------



## shea (May 23, 2017)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> be careful with the tree stands , anything left out from year to year needs to be checked carefully and always wear a fall harnes and tie in as soon as you are in the tree.
> 
> far far more people are severely injured during deer season each year by tree stand accidents than negligent discharge / fire arms accidents.
> 
> I have a co-worker who fell out of his bow stand , he got really lucky he didn't land on his arrow or anything else , and that he was hunting with friends who could get to him and get him get help to get him out before he died of exposure , and that his back while he cracked vertibre he wasn't paralyzed permanently.


Wow, good call.


----------



## tmbshorthorn (Jun 21, 2014)

shea said:


> My son said he would sell me this for $250: https://www.savagearms.com/firearms/model/11TROPHYHUNTERXP
> All things being equal looks like a good deal, right?


Nice price! 

As for shooting from the hip. Nope , not , wouldn't think of it.. Open sight not using a scope I could do it. Gotta know your gun or bow. 
To hand someone a gun , box of shells , aim at the target pull the trigger is a lot easier than handing a bow and arrows to them. Love archery more of a challenge than a smoke pole. 
Heart pumps on both !
Bear charge , #70 , 30" draw.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Shooting from the hip I consider a stunt and unethical. Some peoples ethic's are looser than others, I guess your one of Latter. Looking down the side of the scope I also put in the trick shot stunt group goes with the hip shot.
I would never let you hunt my place for sure, if I knew you were that sort.

As far as archery I have no problem there either, as long as the person is taking ethical shots at etchical ranges. Sending an arrow out to 50 yards on a wing and a prayer isn't what I consider ethical.

I also make lots of long range shots with my 220 Swift, and 243 while coyote hunting, again, If I don't feel comfortable in a clean killing shot even on a usless coyote I won't do it.

Guy I know on the west side of Michigan got this picture On the 13th










This is what he had to say in his E mail.

*"Look at what turned up at one of my game cams right after that, no wonder it was bleeding so much!!*

*That's about a grape fruit sized hole in her rear leg! (much deeper than it looks in the above pict.)

Now, why shoot a doe with a fawn? And why shoot one in the azz??

I've seen that doe/fawn here many times... She's a good producer, why shoot her??

I WISH the citiots would stay in the city!!"*

I agree why shoot her in the AZZ??????? Some hip shooting unetchical person I suppose.


 Al


----------



## shea (May 23, 2017)

alleyyooper said:


> Shooting from the hip I consider a stunt and unethical. Some peoples ethic's are looser than others, I guess your one of Latter. Looking down the side of the scope I also put in the trick shot stunt group goes with the hip shot.
> I would never let you hunt my place for sure, if I knew you were that sort.
> 
> As far as archery I have no problem there either, as long as the person is taking ethical shots at etchical ranges. Sending an arrow out to 50 yards on a wing and a prayer isn't what I consider ethical.
> ...


Sad.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

That is a result of not making sure of your shot.

 Al


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Look again I didn’t say to shoot deer from the hip , I said you could hit a dinner plate at 20 yards from the hip. I would assume you would be even more accurate sighting under a scope or alongside a barrel. 
20 yards is certainly Shotgun range and both those styles have been used with them. 
Again you have to know your capabilities. 
Funny you consider shooting from the hip a stunt and unethical. Again it’s a matter of knowing your capabilities.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I don't think I could hit a big platter at 20 yards from the hip unless it was pure luck. 
Keep in mind I was not useing a shot gun and when I do I use a slug not buck shot.
I am not into trick shots so will continue to take the shots I can be sure of making a etchial clean killing shot with

 Al


----------

